# Diorama Wallpaper



## toysoldierman20 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm looking for some dungeon type wallpaper for a diorama.Are there any websites that have print outs like this that anyone knows of?


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

You could probably buy thick paper and do one yourself. Like google dungeon scenes or something and then print them out. Like this, you could take panels 

http://izoom.buycostumes.com/mercha...ProductName=Deadly+Dungeon+Scene+Kit&ABTest=B

Idk, it probably isn't what you're looking for but just an idea


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

Check out; http://backdropwarehouse.com/indexbdwh.htm
Richard


----------



## toysoldierman20 (Mar 29, 2009)

Not exactly what I'm looking for.Thanks anyway.


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

You may want to look at this site: http://www.haunteddimensions.raykeim.com/index301.html. some of the cemetery backgrounds might be helpful!


Al


----------



## dargrin (Apr 28, 2009)

If you don't come across some paper you like you can also make it out of Pink/Blue insulation.

I wrote a tutorial for another company. You can find it here:

http://www.reapermini.com/TheCraft/19


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Dargrin, thank you for this tutorial I think this will be of great help to anyone who wants a realistic looking stone wall and or base, it's amazing what can be done with just everyday materials like foam, I have the Wolfman model called the tiptoe wolfman in the family crypt and this would be the perfect material to increase the size of that base. :thumbsup: Karl


----------



## dargrin (Apr 28, 2009)

starduster said:


> Dargrin, thank you for this tutorial I think this will be of great help to anyone who wants a realistic looking stone wall and or base, it's amazing what can be done with just everyday materials like foam, I have the Wolfman model called the tiptoe wolfman in the family crypt and this would be the perfect material to increase the size of that base. :thumbsup: Karl


Glad to help. I look forward to seeing your work when it's done


----------

